# WANTING Stark Industries modified 737



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey guys, does anyone make a model of the modified 737 corporate jet seen in the Iron Man and Avengers movies?

I would like to find one in 1/72 scale. I also want to make or get the correct decals for it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I never saw the movie, so I've never seen the modified version.

I believe there are a few versions out in 1/144 and 1/200. I'm pretty sure welsh models has a few versions in 1/72 but they are vac formed.

What version is it? I'm kind of familiar with the 737 line ;-)

I'm guessing its a -700 next gen? with winglets?

Any way if you figure out what kit and additions are needed, I can get you close up photos of just about any exterior/cockpit part if you need references.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dtCJxSHT7Ac/SDTiF7l26rI/AAAAAAAAAEA/UWlTf_uHaW0/s1600/StarkJetV2Web.jpg


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, I found this:



It looks to be a 737-400 with a new back end, wingtips, and goofy engine inlets.

Welsh models does not make a 1/72 -400. They make a -300. The big difference is the length of the fuselage and the overwing exits. The -400 is longer and has 2 overwing exits on each side. 

Minicraft makes a 1/144 scale -400.

You can modify the Welsh into a -400, but you will need to add the 2nd overwing exit. The longer fuselage could be made by taking the existing fuselage, molding a section with the overawing exit in it out of clay, just press a block of clay into the fuselage you want to get the impression. I would think 6 inches would work. Dry the clay, then vac form a new section. Splice it in and Bobs your uncle, your set. 

It's an un airworthy design, but looks cool.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The tail end looks remarkably similar in shape to the engine shroud fitted to the Space Shuttle when it was transported on the back of the 747.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks cool. I assume the new inlets are for a third engine? Seems kinda pointless to streamline the back end of a bus like that.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Looks cool. I assume the new inlets are for a third engine? Seems kinda pointless to streamline the back end of a bus like that.


It does fit Stark's passion for things looking cool- may not be the most practical way to engineer something but if it looks great then go for it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Is there a 3rd engine in the back? This is the only photo I could find. Are there any good photos of the back?

The inlets don't look like engine inlets to me, but hollywood would not care about that. Is it supposed to be for a new kind of propulsion?

The rear stabilizers would not be hard to make. 

Looking at it again it looks like it might not be a full -400 length behind the wing. That would imply something with a lot of mass back there to make up for the lost mass of the length. I don't see any control surface's on the rear stabilizers, and they don't look wide enough to carry any, but something has to be back there to control pitch/roll.

So whatever kit you decide on cut the fuselage behind the wing, remove about 3-7 window rows (just a wag) and reattach. putty the seem and fill the rudder mounts. It looks to me like you could cut some .010 sheet styrene to form the rear inlets, glue and putty. For the rear stabs just laminate some plastic to shape and add the "winglets". The drop winglets on the wing would be done the same way.

The wing engines are going to be a problem. You could try building the engines then immersing them in hot water to soften them and reshaping by hand, but I think that would be hard to get them to look right.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Isn't the old Aurora 737 (100 or 200 Series) in approximately 1/72nd scale ?


----------

